# Deal on Eco-Complete substrate



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Was just looking through aquariumplants.com and noticed that there is a sale on Eco-Complete right now. Its $28ish+gst a bag with FREE shipping. This is a pretty amazing price as I think its $40+pst+gst a bag at big als.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SS1695&CartID=1


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow! That sounds like a great deal! I know that Big Al's (brick and mortar stores) will order it in if you request, however they charge a ridiculous $39.99 per bag! If I wasn't such a Flourite fan, I would've gone Eco complete for my 75g planted tank. Still waiting for the highly anticipated arrival of Flourite Black. If you get some Eco-complete, just be sure to test the 'liquid amazon' that it comes packed in, for phosphate. There was a bad lot of the Eco-complete going around awhile back (a year ago?), which contained high phosphates, and not surprisingly, massive algae problems. Apparently the bad lot had a milky appearance. Here's the link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/17212-caution-high-phosphate-levels-corrupted-eco.html?highlight=eco-complete+phosphate. My guess is that the manufacturer (Caribsea) wouldn't let this happen again, so this shouldn't disuade you from purchasing their otherwise excellent product.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

MOPS has it for $29 or $30.

I remember reading about the eco when I was going to buy some going back awhile (4-5 months). The stuff I got presented no problems at all. I had it tested just in case though. It is strange though some plants seem to like it (Vals) and some don't seem to grow as well (rotundifolia)??????


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I luv. my eco complete. I got mine at Big Al's boxing day sale for $24 or $25 a bag. Took a lot to fill the bottom of my 110tall. My plants seem to like it. I have nothing to compare it to though.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Welcome Canadiancray!

Man $24 a bag a sweet, good purchase on boxing day! I'll have to keep my eyes peeled next year for that one.


----------



## kbrumund (Mar 19, 2006)

Deal gone. No more free shipping in Canada.

BA Y&S carries EC. BA Mississauga also does. Both are $39.99/bag and no chance of a discount (I tried).

Jason of Aquatic Designs (a sponsor too!) cut me a deal recently on 3 bags that came close to this price. Give him a call if you need some. Best price around!

...karl


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Karl. The deal was $40 tax in per bag. Which is roughly $35 plus tax. I wish I could do better but its not a cheap product. I was thinking about a large quantity order as I need about 20 bags myself for a plant display im setting up. Anyone wants any give me a shout or a PM and Ill let you know what I can do for the quantity you need. There will be no deals on single bags, the more you buy the more you will save.

Jason


----------

